# my funny longface



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

Today I added new photo for my most cute pigeon in my Album 
it's a young almond longface hen

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/11/almond-longface.html

thank you

M.Hassan


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

She is adorable! Love seeing your pigeons!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Super cute and a beautiful color!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

almond long face nice muffed bird


----------

